# Job offer in IT from Singapore



## tx2 (Dec 13, 2010)

Dear folks,

I am an IT Architect working in India focusing on Virtualization, Storage & Cloud Computing with 16 years experience (working with HP and IBM). Recently, I have got a job offer from a tier-1 company in Singapore as a Business Development Architect.

I have never worked in Singapore. Requesting your help with the following:

Will I be able to get school admission for my 5 year old if I come there in June?
What would be a good range I should look at when it comes to salary discussions?
What are the typical benefits offered? 
What are the must haves in the package?
Are there some web-sites that would help me figure out the salary/benefits?

Thanks in advance


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

You have 16 years in virtualisation and cloud computing ?? 

As for the questions, everything is subjective: I know guys in banking line drawing 15,000 $ a month, and on 6 months contract, whereas an average bloke in IT doesn't get more than 4,000 on perm employ.

It is all upto how much you can demand.

Google for average salaries - you can find a lot on that ..


----------

